# Holt tractor By newbie



## modelbuff (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi, I'm new to HMEM. I have been an active builder for over 40 years. I am currently building a 1/8 scale model of a 1918 Holt 75 tractor. The engine castings are from Coles and the tractor is scratch built.


----------



## joe d (Jan 21, 2009)

modelbuff

Welcome to HMEM. That is a really good looking bit of work. I'm not at all familiar with Holt tractors, so please do continue to post pics of your progress.  If you've been building for over 40 years, you must have LOTS of other projects to share as well ;D..... (we all like pictures here!)

Cheers, Joe


----------



## Maryak (Jan 21, 2009)

modelbuff,

Firstly, Welcome to our forum. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Joed is spot on that is a really good looking model you are building. Is that a Fairbanks Morse engine sitting in there as the power plant. ???

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## rake60 (Jan 21, 2009)

Welcome to HMEM modelbuff

Nice work there!

Rick


----------



## modelbuff (Jan 21, 2009)

Bob the engine is an 1/8 scale of the Holt 75 horsepower engine used in the tractors back in 1918. Coles Power models in Texas sells the castings for the engine.


----------



## modelbuff (Jan 21, 2009)

Here is a picture of a Holt 75 model completed


----------



## steamer (Jan 21, 2009)

Now that my friends is SWEEEEET!


Welcome!

Dave
 :bow:


----------



## Cedge (Jan 22, 2009)

MB
If you like, I'll have to look through my photos, but I'm pretty sure there is a full sized version of this tractor located in NC. Ken Eder is a collector with a wide range of very old tractors and I think I saw that one of these in one of his sheds.

Steve


----------



## BobWarfield (Jan 22, 2009)

Modelbuff, that's a gorgeous museum-quality project. I really like it.

Would you be Clif Roemich from this thread:

http://www.smokstak.com/forum/showthread.php?t=55103

Any more detail or intermediate stage pictures you can share?

Cheers,

BW


----------



## lugnut (Jan 22, 2009)

Some time back in the mid 90"s while we were at car show in Jerome, Idaho a guy unloaded one of those tractors from a big lowboy truck and drove it into the park where the show was. I will have to go back through my videos and see if I can find the pictures I took of it.. Big old, noisy thing that made ground shake.
That is a great looking model your building.
Mel


----------



## kustomkb (Jan 22, 2009)

welcome,

great work!

how long have you been working on that bad boy?


----------



## artrans (Jan 22, 2009)

wow very nice I like even the steel table


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jan 22, 2009)

holy smokes that is awesome!!


----------



## modelbuff (Jan 22, 2009)

To Bob W, yes My name is Clif Roemmich, I attached more pictures.

To Kustom MKB, I started this project on October 26th last year.


----------



## modelbuff (Jan 22, 2009)

I am not sure how to post multiple pictures? Please advise


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jan 22, 2009)

Sent you a PM regarding posting pictures.

Welcome to the club! Outstanding model

Eric


----------



## Maryak (Jan 23, 2009)

modelbuff  said:
			
		

> Bob the engine is an 1/8 scale of the Holt 75 horsepower engine used in the tractors back in 1918. Coles Power models in Texas sells the castings for the engine.



Thanks for that :bow:, just gone on my list of things to do. (I sure hope the fella upstairs agrees with me :

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## gilessim (Jan 23, 2009)

Thats fantastic looking work! and you really work fast!, it would probably take me 10 years to make something like that!

Giles


----------



## modelbuff (Jan 23, 2009)

I think I figure out how to post multiple pictures


----------



## Bernd (Jan 23, 2009)

MB,

Are there plans available for the tractor?

Bernd


----------



## te_gui (Jan 23, 2009)

I know that radiator well after having built one for a full size Holt 75. My buddy Alan sold one at his auction that we had reseurrected. We wound up making new tracks and few other bits in the process. I can scan and post some prints if there is interest. Your model looks to be amazingly true to scale. I also have a book on early Caterpillar (Holts and Best mostly) with lots of photos, I can get you the info if you need more reference. Fantastic job!

Brian


----------



## modelbuff (Jan 23, 2009)

The reference material I am using to build the tractor are a huge number of pictures and a copy of the 1918 manual on operation and maintenance of the military version of the Holt 75. I have not had the pleasure of actually see one of thes tractors in person.


----------

